# bush hooks on escambia



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

Went and set a few bush hooks for the first time yesterday. Set out 11 and when we checked em had 4 completely gone 2 hooks straightened out 2 only hooks gone 2 empty hooks and 1 still with bait on. Did catch 8 bream and 1 channel cat on rod and reel after we set the bush hooks though. Also got my first ever freshwater eel. The very first tree we put a line on had a snake in the stump its hard to see but hes in there.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I found some of dads bush hooks and trot lines when cleaning the garage out. Brought back some memories. We used to camp on Webbs landing for a whole week and bank fish, run hooks, and cookout. I wish we did not sell our old green Carolina Skiff. 

Congrats on the cat and bream. Gotta watch out for those snakes.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

That makes for a fun weekend.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

Yea it was fun. I also cut down about 20 old lines people had just left up. Not a single one was tagged and most of the hooks had rusted off so they were obviosly old. Im not cutting down anybodys stuff if its tagged or if its not very old. All of mine had a tag with my name address and phone number. I also took all the ones i put out back with me when i went home. If people keep leaving that stuff out there after theyre done theyre going to make it where we cant do it anymore.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jakec said:


> Yea it was fun. I also cut down about 20 old lines people had just left up. Not a single one was tagged and most of the hooks had rusted off so they were obviosly old. Im not cutting down anybodys stuff if its tagged or if its not very old. All of mine had a tag with my name address and phone number. I also took all the ones i put out back with me when i went home. *If people keep leaving that stuff out there after theyre done theyre going to make it where we cant do it anymore*.



Your exactly right, I have had FWC even say if they keep finding trash on the rivers they will ban them just like they did with catfish jugs. Jugs was once legal until people let their jugs litter the rivers. Then people started using trash for jugs, oil bottles, milk jugs, soda bottles. FWC will not put up with it.

Its a ugly site to make a bend and see 100 old floating catfish jugs all piled up against a log jam. It gives the rest of us cat-fisherman a bad rap. Times are changing and so is Catfishing.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Should have used that eel for bait!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Should have used that eel for bait!


Channel cats luv'em


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

It was about 3 ft long. Do you cut them up or leave em whole?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

You can do either one. Friends have caught 30lb blues on smaller whole eels but people usually cut them up.


----------

